

I made a Halo 5 Web UI - decidertm
http://successbreak.net/halo/

======
decidertm
I'm trying to develop my skills in UI and web development, would be nice to
hear your thoughts.

------
benbristow
Looks great. I doubt Halo 5 will ever come out for PC though!

~~~
decidertm
One can only hope!

